

FastMail and MySQL: Multi-Master, Fault Tollerance, Performance. Pick Any Three - alfiedotwtf
http://blog.fastmail.com/2014/12/12/fastmails-mysql-replication/

======
elktea
Why not Galera (XtraDB cluster)?

